# ring womb  what do i do HELP PLEASE



## donkeyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever had to deal with ring womb.  My doe who is due anyday has been moaning and losing her mucus plug.  She started last night with severe diarrhea, now today vomiting.  I gave her a shot of B complex.  I also gave her probiotics, corn syrup and some tums, pepto bismol.  She will drink a little and now will only munch on small amounts of hay.  I called a friend who is a goat producer and she came right out.   She says she is dilated, but it feels weird in there.  She does not feel babies in the canal.  Although we know she is pregnant because you can feel them move when you put your handd on her sides.  The friend that came out thinks she has ring womb.  What happens when a doe has this?   Thanks for any help you can give.   I will be calling the vet tomorrow.  She also said she is not in active labor because she does not push against her when she went in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, never heard of that. Please keep us updated. I hope your doe does ok.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 4, 2010)

> *Ringwomb*
> Ringwomb is failure of the cervix to dilate sufficiently to allow delivery of lambs. While sometimes the cervix of affected ewes can be opened with gentle pressure or the injection of hormones, usually such efforts prove futile and a c-section to remove the lambs is the only viable course of action. Unfortunately, little is known about the cause of ringworm and how to prevent it. There is some evidence to suggest that ringwomb has a genetic cause.


----------



## donkeyboy (Apr 5, 2010)

beekissed---


Do you think since my friend said she is dilated that it could even by ring womb.   She said she it felt very weird and she thought it was. but wasn't sure.  She is passing quite abit of the white mucus the plug i guess.  Should i let her try to deliver on her own or not?  

Sorry for so many questions, but i've never had to deal with anything like this.  My other two had their babiese no problems. 

thanks for your info


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, it could be so many things. If you aren't sure what is going on and have a goat savvy vet, I would get the vet out. Sometimes it is so hard to diagnose things over the internet. It sounds like something you need to see in person.

Good luck with your girl and I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## donkeyboy (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the vet and he said to give her more time.  She is much better today.  From what i understand from things i've read and a post here ring womb is when the cervix dosen't dilate.  She is dilating.  I told the vet that she got 4 fingers in and it then felt like there was some tissue there.  He said she probably in't completely dilated and to give her more time.  That is what i'm going to do.  She's having more discharge now so maybe today is the day.   I alerted him that if there was trouble in the delivery that i would be calling him back.

  I just want you all to know that i love this site.  I don't post very often, but i read it every day.  Lots of good info.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you two...please keep us posted!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 5, 2010)

You're asking the wrong person about goats, hon!   

I'm curious....for all you goaties out there, is it common to have a goat in labor that vomits and has diarrhea?  I've never heard of that, but then, it's been a long time since my family members had goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never had a goat in labor vomit OR have diarrhea...and since I have wayyy too many goats, I'd say that makes it not common.

Sounds almost like a case of poisoning, either through bad feed or browse.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 5, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> You're asking the wrong person about goats, hon!
> 
> I'm curious....for all you goaties out there, is it common to have a goat in labor that vomits and has diarrhea?  I've never heard of that, but then, it's been a long time since my family members had goats.


I've only had a goat vomit once, and that was because it tried to gobble grain too fast and got choked. Mine will have some soft clumpy poop that looks like cowpies for a couple of days after kidding, but not diarrhea ever. That is not normal at all, and you should have that looked at by a vet if you can!


----------



## donkeyboy (Apr 6, 2010)

I also suspect posioning of some kind.  I really though i would lose her because she was so weak.  I forced pepto, calcium, karo syrup down her and she got b complex shots.  Her energy is now way up and she is eating again no vomit or diarrhea.   I took her to the vet yesterday about her being in labor because the lady that examined her said she was dilated, but when she went in she felt a ball of tissue and she had never delt with anything like that before.   The vet said that she is not dilated but her cervix is flatened out and she is very close.   I think the 2 sitiations are unrelated.  They just both happened at the same time.    She is drinking, eating hay, and goes crazy over the loose minerals.   I am still offering her water with a crushed up tums for calcium, karo syrup for the suger and a little salt.   The thing with ring womb i think is not right.  The vet said she is fine.  anyways sorry for rambling, but i just wanted to give an update.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad to hear your goat is getting better. Hopefully the birth will be uneventful for you.


----------

